

Canadian researchers find illegal drugs more plentiful despite seizures [video] - adventured
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/09/30/canadian_researchers_find_illegal_drugs_more_plentiful_despite_police_seizures.html

======
argumentum
The inverse of "make something people want" is "don't take away something
people want". If people "want" something, they will get it. They will shell
out their wallets, climb over walls, invent technologies (or use technologies
invented to give them what they want).

Want to stop them: you are doomed to failure.

